# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Liveaboard - Super oferta Junho a Outubro 08 ( Fórum de Mergulho )

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ra viva
O fórum de mergulho, nosso fórum parceiro, acaba de anunciar esta oportunidade para visitarem os parentes dos amigos marinhos que tem lá em casa :SbSourire19: ....uma excelente oportunidade para tirar as barbatanas, o fato, etc... do baú....ou tirar o curso de mergulho e ir....





SAÍDAS DE LISBOA AOS SÁBADOS DE 14 DE JUNHO A 25 DE OUTUBRO 2008
 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Itinerário resumido:
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               1 noite no Cairo (APA) 
                                                                                                            7 noites liveaboard no Mar Vermelho (PC) 
                                                                                                            + Visita às Pirâmides de Gize e Esfinge no Cairo 
                                                                                                            + Mergulhos, guias de mergulho, transferes 
                                                                                                            + Entrada no Parque Submarino de Ras Mohammed 
                                                                                                            + Barco em pensão completa 
  

Consulte a proposta: http://www.forum-mergulho.com/t13590.html
*Boa viagem e bons mergulhos!* 
Atenciosamente
Pedro "Liquid Breathing" Nuno

----------

